# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Studium Polen - Wechsel nach Physikum

## Tulip

Hallchen,

vorneweg - ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber nicht wirklich konkrete Antworten auf meine Fragen gefunden.
Ich bin gerade dabei, alles vorzubereiten, um mich frs englischsprachige Medizinstudium in Breslau, Polen, zu bewerben (ist gar nicht so einfach, sag ich euch  :hmmm...:  ).
Da das Studium schweineteuer ist und ich natrlich auch so viel lieber in Deutschland studieren mchte, werde ich versuchen, nach dem Physikum zu wechseln. Dass das nicht ganz so einfach ist, ist mir klar... in der "Theorie" scheint es jedoch mglich zu sein, dank des "European Credit Transfer Systems". Allerdings ist das Studium in Polen auch anders aufgebaut - ein Physikum in der Art gibt es dort nicht. Vielleicht msste man in Deutschland eine zustzliche Prfung ablegen?
Mich wrde wirklich interessieren, ob jemand hier schon Erfahrungen zu dem Thema gemacht hat .

Gre, Tulip

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ich wei gar nicht ob es berhaupt "European Credit ...."Punkte gibt an einer deutschen Med.Uni, hre ich zum ersten Mal.... ruf doch sonst einfach mal beim LPA am, die haben doch soviele Anfragen die werden es bestimmt wissen.

Gre

----------


## Tulip

Jap, ich denke das LPA wird wohl der beste Weg sein! Wie es aussieht, bin ich unter den angehenden Englisch-Studierenden in Polen momentan eine der Ersten hier...!?
Danke dennoch ;)

----------


## pottmed

Ich kenne jemanden, der in Posen auf Englisch studiert hat, sie ist nach dem Physikum nach Freiburg gewechselt, das sollte also schon mglich sein. 

Aber trotzdem wrde ich noch mal bei deinem zustndigen LPA nachfragen.

----------


## kristin lena

Hallo, ich habe mich in Breslau fr Humanmedizin beworben und warte noch auf eine Antwort von der Uni.
Wei jemand, wie das englischsprachige Studium dort aussieht? (Leichen etc.)
Auerdem wollte ich mich erkundigen, wie das ist mit dem Wechsel zurck nach Deutschland.
Kennt ihr jemanden, der erfolgreich wechseln konnte, oder ob es bei jemandem nicht geklappt hat?
Ich wrde mich ber ein paar Antworten freuen,

kristin

----------


## Oleander

Wie teuer ist dort das Studium?

----------


## kristin lena

Das ist von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich.
Man kann das aber alles auf den Homepages herausfinden.
In Breslau kostet das erste Jahr 12.000-12.500.

----------


## Oleander

Ja habe mir mittlerweile alle Uniseiten durchgelesen. Da bleibe ich lieber bei Pilsen  :Smilie:

----------

